# Walts Hobby OnRoad Results: Week#3 10/17/07



## eddie901 (Apr 29, 2005)

Well the turnout is getting bigger each week! It was fun racing with everyone! Here are the Results:

1/12 OnRoad A-Main

1. 59 8:01.08 Chris Spencer
2. 57 8:00.54 Todd Ferguson
3. 57 8:05.18 Jason Haag
4. 57 8:06.56 Dan Levy *TQ*
5. 53 8:07.75 Paul Webb
6. 25 3:40.25 Matt Levy *BU*

1/12 OnRoad B-Main

1. 56 8:09.56 Matt Levy
2. 53 8:01.30 Mike Notaro
3. 14 2:00.29 Tony Buffa

1/12 OnRoad Spec A-Main

1. 46 8:05.34 Brandon Notaro
2. 44 8:07.45 Jeff Notaro

See Everyone in Two weeks!
Todd


----------

